# Questions about 6hp Suzuki Two Stroke Outboard, Problems??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Using the choke to start a cold motor is not a problem.
Using the choke to keep it running once it starts, is a problem.
If it still runs after the short trip, and no visible damage, keep on running.
Keep the motor bolted to the transom until you get back home, safer for the motor.
Get a 2 piece kayak paddle for emergency use, it's better than a canoe paddle.

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome. Sounds like your motor is working just fine. A warm motor is much easier to start than a cold one. 

I'm not sure with your motor but most modern motors the "choke" is really a primer that shoots a little fuel into the motor to get it started. So if you have been running and stop for a little while there will still be fuel in the cylinder ready to fire. So thats why it starts without choking it. 

If it sits long enough for that fuel to evaporate thats when you would have to choke it to start it again.

Dropping it in the dirt would only be a problem if you had the cover off and got dirt into the carb, or if the impact broke something.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be more worried about your shin on that trailer tongue than the motor.  

-T


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

*!*

Thanks so much for the welcomes and the replies! I went out today and dropped her in a bucket and cranked her up, priming slightly less than I have been, no choke, first pull fired right up! I guess I've been over-priming a little bit lately? At least I know now that having to choke a cold motor doesn't mean there's something wrong with it. I'm learning a lot about all this stuff, as I'm very very new to it. I'll probably be posting quite a bit with all the new questions I have and info I'm trying to absorb so I really appreciate it.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

We work for beer...


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a new problem today when I took it out...

I was idling along in gear at the very lowest throttle setting, after 5 or so minutes of that, the engine just shut off and did not seem to want to come back on. It sputtered to life a couple of times and then would shut down. After a while, I finally got her kicked up after squeezing the primer bulb and choking and off we went. I shut her down again, fished more, kicked her back up like nothing ever happened. Is this normal??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you ran out of fuel in the float bowl of the carb.
Squeezing the bulb restored the fuel level allowing for the easier restart.
If a fuel line is old, the seals at the connectors get worn and allow air to leak in which prevents proper fuel flow.
Operating at low rpms there is not enough suction at the fuel pump to overcome the leakage.
The engine continues to run on the fuel in the float bowl until depleted.


----------

